# Something weird is happening



## licia (Jan 14, 2006)

When I came on to DC - immediately a page "social knowledge.com" popped up and wouldn't let me get on.  Does anyone know anything about this? After I closed and came back, I was able to post.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2006)

I've never seen it....  have you looked up "social knowledge.com"


----------



## licia (Jan 14, 2006)

No, I suppose I was suspicious.  Perhaps a braver soul than I could do so. It was scary the way it just tried to take over my page.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 14, 2006)

It did it to me about 4 times. I finally logged off of msn and then logged back on. It has something to do with an advertisement for netzero.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2006)

That name sounds familiar. I am not 100%, but I think that might be another site Andy R is involved with.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL, tell Andy to quit running over DC!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 14, 2006)

It happened to me earlier ... had to break out the "Bot Swatter". *Really* ticked me off ...

Seems the problem was around 2:00-2:30pm CST


----------



## Home chef (Jan 14, 2006)

Happened to me too earlier. I though it might have been from the previous site I was at. I had to close IE then re open it.


----------



## Corinne (Jan 14, 2006)

Happened to me a little while ago, too. Same thing, shut down the browser & try again. Bah!!


----------



## mish (Jan 14, 2006)

Same here.  I clicked on a post to read, & it took over the screen.


----------



## jkath (Jan 14, 2006)

I got it too this afternoon, but it clicked itself off. Maybe (for once!) the aol is actually doing it's job.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 14, 2006)

I use a pop up blocker as part of the google toolbar in IE so I have not gotten this yet.


----------



## Home chef (Jan 14, 2006)

Yup. Happened to me again.

Does everyone have a pop-up blocker. If so, make sure it is turned on. I turned mine on and it hasen't happened since.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2006)

Just happened to me while I was reading this thread.  Had to reboot.  Think I'm gonna log out and use IE instead of Mozilla.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 15, 2006)

Just happened to me reading another thread.... I hit the back button and it went away


----------



## Alix (Jan 15, 2006)

I have recommended pop up blockers (Google and Microsofts) in the other two threads about this and I will also suggest that you run your spyware removal program. AdAware from grisoft or SpyBot are the best. Ewido Security Suite is also WONDERFUL and gets a ton of stuff. southernlady recommended it and it works really well.


----------

